# Certina DS Podium + Hirsch Mariner



## kriss

This is my first Certina watch.
It is a DS Podium with a Hirsch Mariner black leather bracelet.









Movement: Swiss made quartz chronograph
Case Material: Stainless steel
Case Diameter: 40mm
Case Thickness: 10,92mm
Dial Color: Black
Bracelet: Hirsch Mariner black leather
Water Resistant: 100meters/330feet
Crystal: Sapphire
Calendar: Date display at the 4 o'clock position


----------



## WatchObsession

Nice combination !!


----------



## TDF

Nice. I like Certina, as well.


----------

